# GP Breeding Age



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Question about the breeding age of female Great Pyrenees.

We have a 2 yr old male GP.

Yesterday we picked up a 5 mo old female. She came from a sheep farm where they ran with the family in open pasture with little human interaction. We witnessed her parents actively training her.

We raise goats and chickens and believe that she will acclimate to the new species without any problem.

Our intention is for the male to train the younger female.

We are concerned about her possibly being breed at too young an age.

Although, we will eventually allow them to breed, that is secondary to having two LGD's. We will be able to keep them in separate pastures, but want to get the full benefit of the male training her to do her job.

At what age do GP females become fertile?

And at what age do you recommend they actually are old enough to breed correctly?

Will separating them at the time of fertility give the male enough time to effectively train her?

Thanks!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I will let others chime in on breeding age (I think around 2 as thats how long it takes for her to finish growing, maybe 18 mo at the youngest but you might stunt her growth, which she doesnt need as a working dog)--
you only need to seperate them during her heat cycle and she might only have 1 a yr to start-- so that means keeping her in the barn, etc for 2 weeks out of the yr....
"Made my Choice Bulgarian Karachan (sp?) " thread details managing the heat of their young female LGD....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My Maggie, in my avatar, just turned 2 a few weeks ago. We had planned on breeding her this year, but she had a surprise heat cycle right before her birthday, so we will wait until next year.
We want her to have the pups in early summer. Planned Parenthood in action here! LOL!
As to first heats, they can go anytime from about 6 months to a year. Mags had hers at 8 months. Be very, very careful. She may go before you realize it, and you do not want her having pups before she's 2, ideally.
Most Pyrs have 2 cycles per year, at approximately 6 month intervals.
Best to allow them to only be together under supervision at this point, she could potentially go at anytime.
Also, note that the males sperm, will live for up to a week inside the *****, so you really have to be diligent about keeping them apart for the entire month of her heat cycle.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Dogs this size are not full grown until about 2 1/2 to 3 years of age. She will reach her full height before then, but then the hormones change and she will fill out. Agree with an early summer litter. Much easier on you!

Are there intact male dogs near you? When they come visiting you'll know to confine her. She will be attractive before she is active.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. Looks like we may have to reevaluate this in light of your comments.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

No need to give up on her, if that's what you're worried about!
We have a brother sister pair, so we have a male. Although he was nuetered at 18 months. He was intact for her first three heat cycles. We simply had to supervise, and keep them in separate areas when she was in season. It is a bit of a pain, but really can be done, quite easily with fencing,and due diligence.

Edited to add: we are big believers in electric fencing. Nothing like a few strands of hot wire to teach even a Pyr to stay off and away from a fence.
Both of ours are very aware of the fencing, and stay about a foot or more back from it at all times. Makes life a lot easier....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There are dogs that will tear down walls or doors to get to a female. Your Pry is not like that.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Maura, I'm guessing your comment was directed at me?
You are correct, we are very fortunate that our two do listen a bit better than I suspect some do. But we also had a lot of experience with shall we say, stubborn dogs before we got our two. So serious training began when they were extremely young.
We are the Alpha dogs at our house, and our two know it. They do test us, and do ignore us at times as well. Typical Pyr's, But when it comes to fences, and boundaries, we are very fortunate that they understand that is that.
The training wasn't fun, for them or us. Some may have thought the way we did it was a bit cruel actually, as we encouraged them to touch the electric fence, but they soon figured out that that hurts, and they didn't like it.

I'd rather have a live dog, than a dead one, and the other ranchers out here will shoot any dog on their property, so it was imperative that our two learned to not challenge any fences, ever.
So far, so good.


----------

